# Perth Zoo



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

I had the day off so decided to go to the zoo and take a few shots.
1. Sun Bear




2. Meerkat


 3. Tree kangaroo


 4. Golden Tamarind


 5. Penguin


 
6. Spoonbill


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 22, 2021)

Good set, I have never seen a tree Kangaroo before.......


----------



## RVT1K (Apr 22, 2021)

I like the meerkat shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 22, 2021)

The zoo has always been one of my favorite places to visit. Thanks for sharing these until I am comfortable going again.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice set and variety. I like the tree kangaroo the best. You should play sick and go there more often.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set, I have never seen a tree Kangaroo before.......


Thanks Jeff.  They live in far northern Queensland and New Guinea .  Beautiful  creatures. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> I like the meerkat shot.


The meerkat is very cute.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The zoo has always been one of my favorite places to visit. Thanks for sharing these until I am comfortable going again.


I love going to the zoo. Hopefully you can get back there soon [emoji846]

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set and variety. I like the tree kangaroo the best. You should play sick and go there more often.


Thanks Kirk.  I am a shift worker so plenty of days off during the week. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 22, 2021)

These are great


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

Vag7r1 said:


> These are great


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------

